# Technologically overwhelmed.



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Sounds like you pretty much know what you want. By "chattery" I'm guessing you mean it's going to give out on ice? NS boards actually do super well on ice despite have hybrid camber and rocker and such. If your mostly going to be freeriding, I would probably stay away from the SL and instead grab a Heritage or the F1, since they are stiffer.

In reality, the stiffer every peice of gear you buy is, the more responsive it's going to be for hardcarving. The softer it is, the more flexible, tweekable, and responsive for board manipulation it's going to be. Just like the board, your going to want to get bindings and boots that are stiff enough for your style of riding. At the same time, you don't want to go super stiff, otherwise your going to find yourself making big wide turns and that's it.

Bootwise I suggest going into a shop and trying them on. All boots fit your feet differently, and the most important thing is that your feet don't swim in them and they are comfortable.

I haven't tried out a lot of bindings, but for your style of riding Rome Targas are pretty excellent bindings. I use Rome 390's which are softer then the Targas, but got the Targas for my father who primarily freerides.


----------



## ToKwik (Jan 5, 2011)

I appreciate the quick response. 

I've done a bit of research, but am hesitant because of not having ridden any of the new technology. Unfortunately, there isn't going to be time to rent or do any demos. Also sucks having to buy midseason when prices are highest. 
I was worried about the F1 being too stiff for east cost. I guess I'm still not hip on the rocker camber setup. Looks very promising and I'm psyched to try it out. 

I've tried on quite a few pairs of boots this past week. I wish I had more time. The Burton Hails seemed to be closest to what I am used to, so I'll probably go with them. 

I'll check into the Rome bindings. Thanks for the heads up. The bindings right now seem to be the most confusing choice. All kinda look the same sitting on the shelf. Once again, wish I had a little more time. Little hard to drop $250 on bindings and not have a clue what I'm
paying for. I was going in circles reading posts and trying to do research on my own. 

Thanks again.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

ToKwik said:


> I was worried about the F1 being too stiff for east cost. I guess I'm still not hip on the rocker camber setup. Looks very promising and I'm psyched to try it out.


The big advantage of the rocker and hybrid camber combo, is the the snowboard quickly becomes far more forgiving on your edges. When your used to a flat traditional camber board, you learn very quickly that you have to be on one edge or the other all the time unless you want to catch an edge and get tossed.

With the new technology, there are far less grabbing points on the board to catch an edge with. The camber resides right under your feet where you make turns, and is reverse,(I think) pretty much everywhere else. Traditional camber is still the most stable medium for making big hard turns, but for everything else it's pretty unforgiving. In my opinion the new technology makes the board a lot more fun to ride because your more willing to try out new things, and don't have to be in fear so much of eating shit. It's the best of both worlds.

The F1 is kinda more of a big-mountain board, so if your primarily riding the east-coast, the Heritage is probably going to be more fun on that kind of terrain.

Thankfully right now the snowboarding industry is pretty competitive, so it's pretty hard to get an absolute piece of crap as far as buying equipment goes. It's mostly just a matter of finding what suits your riding style and how much $$$ your willing to spend.


----------



## ToKwik (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for the insight. 

Yes, I'm pretty excited to experiment with the new technology. I know exactly what you mean when you say edge to edge on the older cambered boards. All bets were off riding flats. You better been on an edge somehow. 
Its how I learned, it's what I grew up on, and it's all I know. Once again, pretty excited about the new designs. 

Thanks for the Rome suggestion. The targa's look interesting. Seem to be very adjustable. I'll call tomorrow and see if my local shop carries them. I'd like to compare them side by side with the Rides this week. I guess I need to see stuff in person.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

ToKwik said:


> Hello all. New to the forum, but not new to the sport. Apologies for the long post.
> 
> Started boarding back in the mid eighties, but have been out of the snow for about ten years. Have an unexpected trip to Steamboat, vail, and Aspen coming at the end of the month and am under a serious time crunch to re- gear up. Unfortunately, when I started researching, I have found out I no longer know anything.
> Been hitting the local shops to get some "hands on" on the new technology.
> ...



Make sure you check the fit of those Burton boots with whatever binding you get. Burton boots tend to be a bit "chubby".


----------



## ToKwik (Jan 5, 2011)

Crap. Didn't realize there might be a conflict between boots and bindings. 

Haven't bought anything yet. I guess I'll pick up boots first this week and look at bindings at the end of the week. 

Where are some problem areas I should be looking for concerning boots vs bindings?


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

ToKwik said:


> Crap. Didn't realize there might be a conflict between boots and bindings.
> 
> Haven't bought anything yet. I guess I'll pick up boots first this week and look at bindings at the end of the week.
> 
> Where are some problem areas I should be looking for concerning boots vs bindings?


The main thing is probably going to be how wide they are. If you're already planning on getting the boots first, you can just try them out on the bindings and be worry free about that. 

I'd throw out some more binding suggestions, but the Rome Targas should work fine and it sounds like you've already got enough on your plate as it is. :laugh:
(Plus, Rome's always been really good about warranties)


----------



## ToKwik (Jan 5, 2011)

Snowfox said:


> The main thing is probably going to be how wide they are. If you're already planning on getting the boots first, you can just try them out on the bindings and be worry free about that.
> 
> I'd throw out some more binding suggestions, but the Rome Targas should work fine and it sounds like you've already got enough on your plate as it is. :laugh:
> (Plus, Rome's always been really good about warranties)



Thanks.

So far the bindings have been the most confusing choice. I can read and read, and even with some "hands on" at the shop, frankly the bindings all kinda look the same. I'm just trying to minimalize the chance of buying crap I won't be happy with the first day back in the snow. 

This trip is going to be an expensive experiment in new technology for me. 
Hopefully, with help and suggestions, I can avoid a complete disaster. 

Thanks again.


----------



## SJ10 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm old skool myself. The NS hybrid (RC) tech does take some getting used to but not much more than any other new board as the changes from a traditional camber board are fairly transparent. I have a NS Revolver and Raptor X, and I still have my Titan TX that I ride occasionally. 

I've found the hybid tech to be really versatile and forgiving while maintaining stability and edge hold. That was the biggest adjustment (and still is) for me; pushing a more forgiving board and not having it fold on me. Powder riding is noticeably improved as well. 

I can still carve a little better on my Titan and prefer a cambered board in really chewed up groomed or off piste. I just get knocked around too easy when things get beatup but this is really the only true negative of the hybrid tech in my opinion. I prefer the sidecut a little more on the Titan and how a cambered board can pop out of a turn. The RC tech doesn't feel dead but it doesn't have the same energy either. More of a personal preference than a negative I guess. 

As a freerider I would lean towards the F1, Heritage, or Raptor. The F1 is probably one of the most stable hybrid boards so I doubt you'll find it chattery. The Heritage and Raptor are lighter than the F1, so that may be something else to consider.


----------



## ToKwik (Jan 5, 2011)

The insight is greatly appreciated. 

The F1 was probably the board I am going to go with. I think I can adapt quicker to a stiffer board in the chop than the other way around. 

So my tenative setup so far is going to be the NS F1 with the Burton Hails. Just have to figure out the bindings. ;-)


----------



## ToKwik (Jan 5, 2011)

Still going to rock the Craig Kelly at least one day at steamboat and one day at Aspen if I can find a pair or Sorels.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Like he said, it's the width of the Burton boots to check. Sometimes it's a bit too snug and you have to force the heel into the heelcup, which is annoying on the mountain.


----------



## ToKwik (Jan 5, 2011)

Is there another boot that might not have fitment issues? I'm in Atlanta so my choices are fairly limited on what I can try on. 

I'm looking for soft and flexible with laces. Sorel style.


----------

